# Questions for clinics....



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi all!

Wondering if I could have some help, we're currently researching clinics abroad and am at the stage to phone/email and ask questions, have a list like success rates, waiting list, if scans are done there or in uk etc. but what else do i need to ask, i'm sure there's loads more but i'm not very good at these sorts of things  

Any help would be reeeaaalllly appreciated ((((hugs))))


----------



## Yogs (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there Gemski  

I have had treatment abroad, resulting in one little baby girl, now 6 weeks old  

If I may say so, some of your questions (listed) may not have straight forward answers.  Like where are scans performed (UK or abroad).  For example some of your scans, if you are having DE IVF, will need to be done near to your home, and that may mean in the UK if you live in the UK.

Also success rates depend very much on the age of the women undergoing treatment at the clinics and the age of the donors (if this is applicable in your case), so what I am perhaps saying is you perhaps shouldn't get too hung up on success rates, see how you feel when you get to the clinic (whether it feels a nice place to be).

What may be important is to what extent they look at your own case history and what they would suggest, given the outcomes of any previous treatments you have had.  If I were you, I would base my questions on that.

The other important thing to remember of course is that there isn't (or shouldn't be!) only one opportunity to ask questions.  Any clinic worth their salt should give you an opportunity to raise questions after you have had your intiial appointment and once you have reflected that initial discussion.

The very best of luck to you and your partner.

Love Yogs x


----------



## Gemski (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Yogs

Thanks for the advice hun   that's really helped, only just starting out with the whole fertility treatment side of things  so just finding my feet so to speak, can you tell? hehe!!
take care xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Other things that you may also wish to consider

- blood group - do they match your blood group with that of the donor
-what information you get about the donor and when you get it. Some clinics give you a profile of the donor well in advance - age, eye colour, hair colour, height, weight, blood group etc, whereas I have heard of other clinics telling patients when they were just about to have transfer that their donor was brown eyed rather than blue eyed as they had requested!!!
- you also want to establish how good the communication is with the clinic. I imagine that there is nothing more frustrating than not being able to get hold of someone to answer a question for you when you are in the middle of treatment. Is there usually someone available at the clinic who speaks english
- you need to establish what is included in the cost of treatment and if there are any hidden extras. some clinics charge a lot for a fet if you are lucky enough to get frosties while others do not
- are the donors exclusive of will the eggs be shared between two reciprients
- how much does it cost to get to the location and stay there
- is it easy to get to the town or city from your nearest airport - is there a budget airline service

hope this helps
Helen
x


----------

